# Hi all x



## Pollyanna (Jul 3, 2019)

Not been on for a bit... Am now in reversal which is great.. But getting there has sparked off other c r a p lol
Eating bananas and white beans and drinking coconut water etc has sent my potassium and creatinine levels stupid
But.. What I am here today for is this .. Are you all aware that as a diabetic you are entitled to FREE gym and swimming? 
It depends on the area you live in as to the company your local swimming pool have been contracted out to... In my area it 'BETTER' GLL.
Go for it.... It free... So.... I now have FREE GYM MEMBERSHIP AND FREE SWIMMING.. Great for my PHN...doctors will refer... Go for it 
Hugs all x


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks for that advice. I will have a look and see if anything is available in my area.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 3, 2019)

I was offered this many years ago but was for a limited period only.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2019)

When our surgery nurse was telling my husband that his BMI was too high, so she was going to refer him for free gym membership but quickly discovered it was limited only to folk up to the age of 65.

Turned out they had his height recorded incorrectly - instantly making him healthier LOL

Anyway - if you can get free (or cheap) help with exercise, go for it!


----------



## Pollyanna (Jul 3, 2019)

grovesy said:


> I was offered this many years ago but was for a limited period only.


Its for 3 months but doctor can re refer at his / her discretion.


----------



## Pollyanna (Jul 3, 2019)

trophywench said:


> When our surgery nurse was telling my husband that his BMI was too high, so she was going to refer him for free gym membership but quickly discovered it was limited only to folk up to the age of 65.
> 
> Turned out they had his height recorded incorrectly - instantly making him healthier LOL
> 
> Anyway - if you can get free (or cheap) help with exercise, go for it!


LOL.... Our sports centre does schemes for over 65's but there is no age cap if Doctor refers.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 3, 2019)

I just wondered why you are eating bananas and beans - all that starch....


----------



## belugalad (Jul 6, 2019)

I was given a leaflet at the Desomd course and it mentioned a referral from a GP for I think a 3 months use of the gym,I might apply just to see what the gym is like and after that see see if the gym has any cheaper rates for those on income support or with limited finances as I'm a carer,I would be quite happy to do an hours exercise at 6am in the morning while my mums still sleeping
Having looked further in to this it's £31.95 each month and an upront fee of £56.95 so going forward I wouldn't be able to afford that,I was only just talking to somebody about swimming the other day and it costs £5 to swim,it seems like they are pricing a lot of people out of being  able to benefit from using these public services,I should use the word public servies loosely as it's a council building with a private company running it for them


----------



## TrevA (Jul 9, 2019)

I managed to get 14 months of gym membership for £240, which is quite a good deal. I did mention gym membership to my diabetic nurse and she said they wished they could fund it but they can’t. Looks like yet another postcode lottery.

 I actually only go to the gym once a week at best, but I ride my bike 4-5 times a week. I’d advice anyone looking to exercise to buy a bike, it’s pretty much free once you’ve made the initial purchase, though chains, tyres, etc do wear out over time. I do spend a fair amount on coffees while I’m out cycling as I like to have a cafe stop, but that’s optional.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi,yes I'm going to stick to my bike,I'm doing a brisk 2 mile walk in the morning and also dart about on my bike a few times a week it's a mountain bike but I have slick tyres on it,of all the mountain bikes I've owned this one a Trek has a comfortable riding position with the bars quite high up so I like it,I'm sure I feel the saddle a little more though after having lost 2 stone since diagnosis,in the first month I used an exercise bike but as I lost weight and have changed my diet my energy has dropped a bit so that's a clothes horse again,it was quite boring anyway,but I'm going to leave it in my lounge and will use it in the winter as I hope I might be feeling in better form by then
I'm unable to leave my home for long as I'm a carer but the cycle ride gives me a little time to myself,a little time to be just me and breathe.


----------

